# Hot Water Through Garden Hose?



## captaincleanoff

I've just bought an adapter for my bathroom tap, so I can now attach a hose to it and run hot water into my pot outside.

Hot tap water is about 50'c at my house.. is this ok to run through a garden hose, or should I use food grade?


----------



## sathid

I know that some scheme water contains disinfection byproducts that can react with plastic tap washers to produce off flavours in hot water (plastic-like flavours). There is potential for the same problem with hoses, so I would probably avoid it if possible, however I'm sure plenty of people do it and have no problems.


----------



## T.D.

I bought some hose from Bunnings that is specifically designed for drinking water. I think it was marketed to caravan owners etc to use for their drinking water. I am not sure what temp it is rated to but I have used it tonnes of times with hot water (mine is hotter than 50deg too) and am still here to tell the story! Any old vinyl tubing should handle hot water fairly well too and is around $2/m from the hardware store.


----------



## pokolbinguy

I got my hands on what sounds like the same hose that T.D. had. You can get two forms...one that has a visible ribbing and the other looks more "plasticy".....due to looks I went with the first.

Similar to this but blue


----------



## Screwtop

pokolbinguy said:


> I got my hands on what sounds like the same hose that T.D. had. You can get two forms...one that has a visible ribbing and the other looks more "plasticy".....due to looks I went with the first.
> 
> Similar to this but blue




The Blue


> looks more "plasticy"


 hose is lined with a soft blue coloured plastic, at temps above 80C it melted away where it was attached to my brass quick connects. Clark Rubber is the best place for good reinforced food grade hose, costs a bit more, but geez it's hard to get something good for nothing.

Screwy


----------



## sinkas

Brewing in the Toilet, great!


----------



## MCT

Screwtop said:


> Clark Rubber is the best place for good reinforced food grade hose, costs a bit more, but geez it's hard to get something good for nothing.
> 
> Screwy




+1, I think it's about $4.50 a metre, but it's good quality hose and doesn't kink when hot water/wort is going through it.
I've only used it for 5 brews but I reckon you can't go past it. 

Edit: SPeelLing


----------



## QldKev

No water from a garden hose should ever end up in a brew...


----------



## haysie

QldKev said:


> No water from a garden hose should ever end up in a brew...




Whys that Kev?
If I run silicone hose from my tap to my HLT h34r:

COST A BLOODY FORTUNE


----------



## Zwickel

Im using PUR (polyurethane) tubes. They are cheaper than silicone, anyway more resistant, holds up to 12000KPa, temp-resistant, foodgrade, practically unkaputtable.

Cheers :icon_cheers:


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

QldKev said:


> No water from a garden hose should ever end up in a brew...


Yep suck the water from your cheap garden hose in summer, and taste it , not good.What goes into the brew will turn up at the end from my experience.I use caravan hose(Bunnings) for cold water pre carbon filter then reinfoced heat rated hose for transfers.
GB


----------



## hewy

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Yep suck the water from your cheap garden hose in summer, and taste it , not good.What goes into the brew will turn up at the end from my experience.I use caravan hose(Bunnings) for cold water pre carbon filter then reinfoced heat rated hose for transfers.
> GB



Is that a hose that has been sitting in the sun all day everyday?

I use regular garden hose for some transfers and havent noticed any off flavours, mind you this is not the same garden hose that sits outside. Also, having said that, I dont use it for high temperature transfers, usually only from fermenter to keg or any other low temp transfers.

You are probably better off spending the few extra bucks for food grade hose, just to be safe.


----------



## T.D.

I tend to find that if you run a bit of water through before using it, you don't end up with any hose flavour, providing that the hose is relatively new. Would be a different story if using hot water I would presume.


----------



## mfdes

I would be concerned as much about rubber and plastic contaminants... zinc, cadmium, lead, etc... than flavour. Garden hoses are a definite no. Hoses specifically food grade may only be designed for cold water. I would stick with one that is guaranteed to work when hot. I use a vinyl hose to run water from my tank to the chiller (cold) and a silicone hose to recirculate the hot water back to the tank.

M


----------



## Rod

I am a grey nomader , read caravanner

It is essential to use food grade hose to fill your water tank ,

"clear' white hose from bunnings

If you use ordinary garden hose the water is undrinkable

Rod


----------

